# Paramedic's cars...



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

...that look like plod's cars!!

Gave me a big scare today when I was doing LOTS! Â 

Why do they have to be painted like this?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> ...that look like plod's cars!!
> 
> Gave me a big scare today when I was doing LOTS! Â
> 
> Why do they have to be painted like this?


.....becasue it's an emergency vehicle you twat!!!

Sometimes you begger belief Vlastan!!!


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

Read the Highway Code, you might find out.........


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

I keep seeing one of the fat bastards asleep in his paramedic volvo every day in a street near work. This guy must sleep more than he works.

Don't know if he's supposed to be working or not, I hope not!

cheers

James


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Vlastan thought you were educated? Stop showing your ignorants! ;D


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

can anyone else see the irony in that last post? ;D

hehe


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

;D ;D ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Oi ;D.... behave now


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> Stop showing your ignorants! Â ;D


Please will someone fetch a Paramedic...maybe a little oxygen to the brain will help! :-/


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

perhaps the irony is hidden behind the spelling


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

> Stop showing your ignorants! Â ;D


It simply can't be ignorced ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> It simply can't be ignorced Â ;D


Tut tut...spelling! ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Look I am a quick typist I press enter before I read it back and type too fast before I can barely fink awight ;D. I know I am a crap speller but I can't find the spell check on this thing yet only on word .

Someone help me pleeeeeease


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

a little more punctuation might make your sentences more easy on the eye you can sometimes misread things when someone forgets a full stop see what I mean


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Actually the word 'ignorant' I did spell it correctly stop giving me a complex :-[ !! I just added the letter 's' to it


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Ignorance ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

ingornats is bluss


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> ingornats is bluss


ignorgrunts is bless!


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

> ignorgrunts is bless!


Oi! U 2, stop wreading the Grauniad 'n wread er sensubbel paypa like the Snu.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> Oi! U 2, stop wreading the Grauniad 'n wread er sensubbel paypa like the Snu.


The Snuday Timez purlease! :


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I take big breaths so I don't need full stops hence why I keep going on and on and on and on and on and on and ohhhhhhhhh For F**k Sake :-X


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

> ignorgrunts is bless


Shouldn't this read: ignorgrunts is blesser?


----------

